# Problemas "cuelgue" de PC



## luis freeman (May 5, 2012)

Buen día , quería comentarles lo que me esta sucediendo con la PC .

 El tema es que , en varias oportunidades , de manera aleatoria , es decir , a veces pasa y algunas otras veces no , se cuelga la PC , se congela .

 Esto me sucedió en las siguientes oportunidades :

 - Prendo la PC , se escucha el beep del POST , y se congela , al reiniciar funciona bien .

 - Prende la PC , carga Windows XP SP3 , con las barritas y todo , y luego de cargar eso , se congela , reinicio y todo bien .

 - Prende la PC , y mientras esta cargando Windows XP SP3 ( con las barritas ) , se cuelga en ese instante , en la pantalla de carga .

 Bueno , ahí les comente mi situación , espero que pueden ayudarme ,

 Desde ya muchas gracias 

 Saludos !


----------



## djwash (May 5, 2012)

Lo de siempre, primero limpia el equipo por dentro, disipadores, limpia los contactos de las memorias y tarjetas en puertos.

Busca capacitores hinchados en la fuente y la mother.

Prueba con otras memorias.

Desconecta lectores de memorias y otros dispositivos USB.

Inicia en modo seguro?


----------



## nocta (May 5, 2012)

Además de todo lo que dijo djwash, pasale el HDD Regenerator o similar al disco rígido en busca de clusters dañados.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2012)

Según me dijeron, el WinXP SP3, es muy problemático, y tiende a tener fallas...
Yo tengo prácticamente el mismo problema, y eh limpiado la notebook completa, y cada tanto le paso algunos programas de limpieza de disco...

Espero tu progreso. Comenta qué hiciste, y cómo sigue...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2012)

Por favor, haznos saber las características de tu equipo. No somos adivinos...

Por lo pronto, como ya te mencionaron, has un mantto básico en busca de problemas con slots de memoria y limpieza.


----------



## MGustavo (May 6, 2012)

A mi me sucede lo mismo en Windows 7 32Bits. Se congela en la pantalla de carga. Y observe que esto ocurría justo cuando parpadeaban las luces del teclado. 

Así que cuando enciendo la PC, antes de este momento, apreto sucesivamente una tecla del teclado e inicia perfectamente.

Cuál es el problema? ni idea. Pero por lo menos logro que inicie. No es un problema de hardware puesto que con otros SO no lo hace, incluso tampoco con Windows 7 64Bits.

Saludos!


----------



## joelexel (May 6, 2012)

El problema NO es de software es claramente de Hardware, si se cuelga despues del beep del POST, mi recomendacion y basada en amplia experiencia es que desconectes discos, lectoras y cualquier plaqueta pci agp o la q sea, claro que no sea indispensable para el arranque, ej, una placa de video si no es que tu mother trae una integrada. 
Lo mas probable es que tu disco duro este ya defectuoso y si no fuera este el caso seguiria por la memoria RAM, podrias pasarle un MEMTEST es muy confiable


----------



## luis freeman (May 6, 2012)

Hola , gracias por responder , la PC es la siguiente :

Intel Celeron D 2.26 Ghz
Motherboard ASRock P4i45GV R5.0
RAM 1,5 Gb (1 modulo de 1024 + 1 de 512)
Placa de video : XFX Geforce 5200 256 Mb
Fuente Noganet ATX 500 P4 ( según dice de 500 W que no son reales ni en ped* jaja )
Windows XP SP3

Hoy por ejemplo , arranco perfectamente . El MemTest se lo pase ayer (la version para Windows) y no arrojo errores .

Que opinan sobre el problema ? 

Desde ya , muchas gracias , saludos


----------



## djwash (May 6, 2012)

Me inclino por Hard...

Pueden ser capacitores de la fuente, abrela y mira que tal estan, cuando hay cuelgues aleatorios puede ser temperatura o capacitores agotados entre otras cosas...


----------



## Sainicus (May 7, 2012)

algo simple pero funcional... prueba con otro teclado (si es posible varios).


----------



## MGustavo (May 7, 2012)

Te dejaron muchas recomendaciones ya. Seguí los pasos que te menciono *joelexel*. Además verifica tu disco duro también. Después de realizar estas pruebas nos comentas si encontraste  el problema.

Saludos!


----------



## nocta (May 8, 2012)

Para mí es el disco. Pasale el HDD Regenerator.

Sacá las memorias RAM y limpiá los contactos una goma de borrar BLANCA y volvelas a colocar.


----------



## tatatira (May 8, 2012)

Tenes particionado el disco o tenes forma de backupear los datos que te interesan? Si es afirmativa la respuesta, reinstala el Win y fijate que pasa.
En caso de negativa, proba si tenes la posibilida el video onboard, con 1 solo modulo de ram a la vez....y todo hard que puedas rotar (otra fuente, otro micro, otro disco, etc etc)

A lo contrario que dicen arriba (es un problema de hard)...esta mucho mas cerca de un problema de soft(el cual si puede ser desencadenado por hard).


----------



## djwash (May 8, 2012)

Nope, fallas aleatorias = hard...

Posibles causas que ya nombraron: Teclado, capacitores fuente/mother, temperatura, dispositivos USB, falto si tiene cables SATA que los cambie.

Ante fallas tipicas un inicio y funcionamiento correcto descarta soft, o si no:

Prueba a bendecir el gabinete, o de ultima exorcizar el micro...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 8, 2012)

Falta llamar un médico brujo...
coincido con el amigo *djwash*, pero le agregaría que ese mother ya trae una placa de video y el agregó una, por lo tanto yo haría lo que este buen amigo indicó y si no hay resolucion, quitar la placa de video agregada e ir probando pos partes.

.-


----------



## Lucho LP (May 9, 2012)

A mi juicio, esa es una de las fallas mas comunes en PC, lo primero que haría sería chequear capacitores en el motherboard (especialmente los de 3300uF x 6.3V). Ojo que a veces se ven bien pero su rendimiento es bajo. Lo mismo para los electrolíticos de salida en la fuente. Todo eso se puede hacer utilizando un capacímetro y un capacheck.
Si todo eso está bien, revisaría las memorias, que estén limpios los contactos y sockets. Si las memorias son distintas en cuanto a frecuencia de trabajo, las probaría por separado.
También limpiaría el disipador del micro y pondría grasa disipadora nueva para evitar problemas de temperatura.
Si la falla persistiera, haría arrancar la PC con un CD de XP-SPII y utilizaría la consola de recuperación (apretando la tecla R en la primer pantalla azul que aparece) para hacer un CHKDSK /R y buscar archivos perdidos o dañados en el inicio del sistema operativo. 
Buena suerte!


----------



## luis freeman (May 9, 2012)

disculpen ,no haberme podido comunicarme ,pero tuve algunos problemitas de conexion  con speeeedyyy lo primero que hice fue cambiar las memorias de lugar y salio funcionando de 10 ,hace 2 dias que arranca de una ,asi que nose ,cualquier cosa les comento ,muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2012)

luis freeman dijo:


> disculpen ,no haberme podido comunicarme ,pero tuve algunos problemitas de conexion  con speeeedyyy lo primero que hice fue cambiar las memorias de lugar y salio funcionando de 10 ,hace 2 dias que arranca de una ,asi que nose ,cualquier cosa les comento ,muchas gracias



Un problema clásico con los slots de memoria. Espero que no solo las hayas cambiado de lugar, si no también pasar una goma de borrador para limpiar los contactos de la ram.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## djwash (May 9, 2012)

Vieron que era hard...


----------



## luis freeman (May 9, 2012)

buenas noches tacatomon ,no sabia lo de pasarle la goma de borrar ? yo habia pensado pasarle una lija 400 gastada o algo asi ,quese yo ? igualmente gracias le voy a pasar la goma ,gracias a todos ,grande foro de electronica .


----------



## Tacatomon (May 10, 2012)

Si le pasas la Lija, acabarás con la chapa de _Aurum_ y se verá el Cobre. Así lograrás estropear el módulo de ram.

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (May 10, 2012)

Pasale la goma azul para borrar tinta.


----------



## choco98 (May 10, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un problema clásico con los slots de memoria. Espero que no solo las hayas cambiado de lugar, si no también pasar una goma de borrador para limpiar los contactos de la ram.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



esto es para la estatica????????
e cargado conesto durante un tiempo


----------



## luis freeman (May 10, 2012)

okey ,toca gracias por el dato


----------



## Tacatomon (May 10, 2012)

choco98 dijo:


> esto es para la estatica????????
> e cargado conesto durante un tiempo



No es exactamente referido a la estática, si no al hecho de que los contactos se van aumentando su resistencia con el tiempo y tienden a fallar. Las lineas de control de ram tienen una impedancia definida y ésta se debe de mantener fija. Ésto también aplica para los contactos de los Sockets. Aunque son más difíciles de limpiar por su forma física. Yo lo que hago es con un isotopo (No radioactivo ) mojarlo en alcohol puro y meterlo con cuidado en el canal para levantar la suciedad que se acumula.

la _estática_ (Generada por ejemplo, al caminar sobre una alfombra) daña eléctricamente el módulo.

Saludos!


----------



## mcrven (May 11, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No es exactamente referido a la estática, si no al hecho de que los contactos se van aumentando su resistencia con el tiempo y tienden a fallar. Las lineas de control de ram tienen una impedancia definida y ésta se debe de mantener fija. Ésto también aplica para los contactos de los Sockets. Aunque son más difíciles de limpiar por su forma física. Yo lo que hago es con un *isotopo* (No radioactivo ) mojarlo en alcohol puro y meterlo con cuidado en el canal para levantar la suciedad que se acumula.
> 
> la _estática_ (Generada por ejemplo, al caminar sobre una alfombra) daña eléctricamente el módulo.
> 
> Saludos!



Oye Tacato... Cualquier día de estos va a levantarse un honguito de tu mother.

Por otra parte, el ISOPO larga hebras de algodón que podrían quedar entre los contactos y aislar el punto.

Es preferible limpiarlos con un atomizador limpia-contactos. A la vez que humedece el sucio en los mismos, por efecto del rocío, lo barre.

Saludos:


----------



## Blauered (May 11, 2012)

Asi es, el hisopo común deja pelusa, es mejor usar el atomizador dieléctrico precisamente diseñado apra limpieza de contactos, tal como ha citado *mcrven*.
Sería ideal también limpiar los contactos de la fuente de poder ya que también pueden generarse suciedad entre las conexiones y puede impedir una correcta conducción de la electricidad, un par de casos que he visto es tal que los conectores comienzan a calentarse y a deformarse, pudiendo incluso dañar seriamente el equipo, esto claro, son dos casos extremos: cero mantienimiento del PC en más de dos años... toda una fauna dentro; polvo, pelusa, grasa (en el area del disipador y ventiladores) y hasta telarañas.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Oye Tacato... Cualquier día de estos va a levantarse un honguito de tu mother.
> 
> Por otra parte, el ISOPO larga hebras de algodón que podrían quedar entre los contactos y aislar el punto.
> 
> ...



Para el ojo que no es detallista le puede pasar.  Para terminar mi trabajo con el isopo, una lupa y una pinzas para SMD. 
Y si, un *Isotopo* de los corrientes, deja mucha pelusa. Hay isotopos que están bien fabricados y es difícil que suelten hilos de algodón.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## choco98 (May 13, 2012)

yo para los slot uso un cepilo de diantes colgate  pero no se que tanto sirva
y el isopo lo uso para limpiar la tierra de lugares mas dificiles en donde la cabeza del cepillo no llega


----------



## luis freeman (May 20, 2012)

Hola a todos , les agradezco sus respuestas , todavía no pude chequear lo que me dijieron pero les comento lo que me sucedió ayer para ir descartando problemas :

La prendo, todo perfecto (se ve imagen por el monitor, la luz del disco se prende correctamente), y luego de cargar Windows , se cuelga, el led del monitor titila , y ahí queda. Aclaro que la luz del rígido no queda encendida al colgarse.

Luego arrancó normalmente cuando la enciendo de nuevo.

Hoy arrancó también de esa misma forma , pero sin llegar a Windows , la prendo , se escucha el Beep del POST que esta ok , y queda ahí , el monitor titilando y el led del rígido no queda prendido , comento lo del rígido para descartarlo , así que no se que sera .

Que opinan ustedes ?

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (May 20, 2012)

Cambia los cables SATA o IDE, al menos deja solo el del rigido conectado y en lo posible que sea nuevo o que sepas que funciona.

Prueba con otras memorias.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (May 20, 2012)

luis freeman saludos, amigo si no haz revisado bien la fuente de poder como te lo recomendaron (filtros soplados y soldadura) busca otra para probar, mira probando con una sola memoria y despues con la otra intercambiando los slot yo por lo general cundo son motherboard viejas y muy sucias por el polvo las saco de la torre le quito todo incluyendo la bios y bateria y la enjuago con detergente y abundante agua luego la seco con un secador de cabello intercalando aire frio y caliente con esto descarto suciedad y verifico con lupa si no hay caminos sulfatados.



luis freeman saludos, al enjuagar la motherboar lo hago con un cepillo de diente para los slot y un pincel de cerdas largas para el resto de lugares.


----------



## deathwarrior (May 24, 2012)

amigo, no vas a creer los problemas que he visto asi, y muchos veces son por algo que siempre pasamos por despercibido, revisa la pila, quitala , te dira error cmos solo dale continuar y si te arranca sin problemas solo cambia la bateria. y ya esta 


saludos!


----------



## luis freeman (May 24, 2012)

Muchas gracias por responder a todos ! Este fin de semana voy a probar lo que me dijieron , luego les comento 

Saludos !


----------



## luis freeman (May 25, 2012)

Hola que tal , hoy estaba haciendo unas grabaciones de DVD en esta PC , y les comento lo que me paso :

estaba grabándose la información en el DVD con el Nero , y se congela la PC , se cuelga , y no me queda otra opción que reiniciar . Una vez ya reiniciada , inserto un DVD para poder grabar , y estaba explorando que carpetas copiar (sin ponerme a grabar todavia) y se cuelga nuevamente . 

Que opinan de esto ? Es posible que tenga relación con el comportamiento que les comente anteriormente ?

Gracias de antemano 

Saludos  !


----------



## Blauered (May 25, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Cambia los cables SATA o IDE, al menos deja solo el del rigido conectado y en lo posible que sea nuevo o que sepas que funciona.
> 
> Prueba con otras memorias.



Intenta ésto que te sugieren, limpia tu memoria RAM y checa a ver que tal trabaja tu ordenador. Saludos!


----------



## djwash (May 25, 2012)

El hecho de tener dañados los cables SATA/IDE, da errores de todo tipo, dependiendo del momento en el que se produzca el error o la perdida de datos, los errores o sintomas van desde cuelgues hasta que el equipo en ocasiones no de video, se presentaran de forma aleatoria y despistaran a mas de un novato.


Otro problema no tan comun es cuando tenemos temperaturas altas en los chipset o micro, en algunos casos no se soluciona ni colocando la mejor grasa conductora de calor, en chipset a veces es necesario cambiar el disipador por uno mas grande o con ventilacion forzada, en CPU puede pasar que la temperatura se eleve sin importar la refrigeracion que tengamos, siendo necesario cambiar el micro.

Monitorear las temperaturas en BIOS durante unos 20 minutos...


----------



## joelexel (May 25, 2012)

Cuando grabas un DVD utilizas mas recursos que de lo normal, la PC se exige bastante lo q me lleva a sospechar de la fuente o de algun sobrecalentamiento


----------



## nocta (May 25, 2012)

Le pasaste el HDD Regenerator para ver si el disco no tiene sectores dañados?


----------



## Barry Lyndon (May 26, 2012)

...esto de los "Cuelgues" en el sistema ...¿ se debe al tipo de navegador ?
Yo uso Internet Explorer y tambien sufro habitualmente de este tipo de problemas( entre otros : "este programa no responde,etc),pero, he leido muy buenas referencias del navegador "Opera" y aun no lo instalo en espera de sugerencias al respecto.-
Mi PC. es un Lenovo "All in One",modelo:3000 c series 100...nuevo...02 años de uso...no navego en paginas porno por seguridad,pues,todos los usuarios de paginas tecnicas habran intuido que los inscritos en esas paginas del tipo "porno",entran en conflicto con ellas cuando no les permiten bajar lo selectado por ellos ( por no pago o atraso)....entonces ellos ...se desquitan...¡¡¡ Va Virus !!!
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## djwash (May 26, 2012)

Wow wow, no se que tendran que ver los virus de computadora con el porno...

Un virus puede entrar en cualquier momento, muchos dicen que es el Ares, o las paginas de juegos, teniendo internet ya estas en peligro, instalando software desconocido tambien, como por ejemplo antivirus con crack, activadores, keygen, etc.

Yo no visito esas paginas que decis y aun asi he tenido un par de ataques o intentos de infeccion, y tengo antivirus free y mi pc funciona bien.

He visto en pc de clientes que instalan muchas porquerias, hay que fijarse bien donde haces click...


----------



## maezca (May 26, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Yo no visito esas paginas que decis y aun asi he tenido un par de ataques o intentos de infeccion, y tengo antivirus free y mi pc funciona bien.
> 
> He visto en pc de clientes que instalan muchas porquerias, hay que fijarse bien donde haces click...



 

en mi pc estuvo pasando mucho esto del congelamiento.. la limpie completa, agregue unos coolres, ademas de chequeos en todas partes, y cambia el disipador del micro que ya estba ruidoso y no era eficiente, porque tengo p4 prescott que calienta muucho, con esto lo solucione como 6 meses y ahora cada tanto sucede, pero muy poco, sigo sospechando en la temperatura, igual el disco ya esta muy jodido, demasiado, el otro dia le pase un chkdsk /r y reparo muchas secciones, ahi me volvio a funcionar el xo, que no iniciaba (tengo ubuntu y xp).
por ahora funciona, en algun momento voy a cambiar los electroliticos de la fuente, ya que es generica y tiene como 6 años sin cmbiarle ni un solo capacitor y esta todo el dia funcionando


----------



## analogico (May 26, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> en mi pc estuvo pasando mucho esto del congelamiento.. la limpie completa, agregue unos coolres, ademas de chequeos en todas partes, y cambia el disipador del micro que ya estba ruidoso y no era eficiente, porque tengo p4 prescott que calienta muucho, con esto lo solucione como 6 meses y ahora cada tanto sucede, pero muy poco, sigo sospechando en la temperatura, igual el disco ya esta muy jodido, demasiado, el otro dia le pase un chkdsk /r y reparo muchas secciones, ahi me volvio a funcionar el xo, que no iniciaba (tengo ubuntu y xp).
> por ahora funciona, en algun momento voy a cambiar los electroliticos de la fuente, ya que es generica y tiene como 6 años sin cmbiarle ni un solo capacitor y esta todo el dia funcionando



el disipador del prescot tiene nucleo de cobre  si le pusiste uno de aluminio puro hno:

el original es  bueno pero el ventilador que trae de serie es bastante  ruidoso

si la temperatura es de 60 º  funciona bien si sube a mas de 80º o se apaga o se detiene segun  la placa madre

cambia el teclado  

y sobre el disco revisa el smart


----------



## djwash (May 26, 2012)

Cuelgues y reinicios se pueden deber tanto a soft como a hard, hay que analizar los sintomas para descartar. Muchas veces el problema es el usuario...


----------



## luis freeman (May 27, 2012)

Hola a todos , les comento lo que hice este fin de semana :

Cambie de lugar las memorias y las limpie con goma de tinta , como me aconsejaron .
Cambie la pila por las dudas .
Verifique que no haya capacitores hinchados en la mother , y asi fue , todos los capacitores estan bien .

Una vez que hize esto , enciendo la PC , seteo la hora y fecha debido al cambio de pila y arranca perfectamente . Esto fue ayer .

Hoy la enciendo nuevamente y vuelve al mismo comportamiento que antes , que se cuelga al inicio , como detalle en post anteriores .

Que opinan de esto ?

Saludos  !


----------



## djwash (May 27, 2012)

Hasta que no pruebes con cables de datos nuevos no opinamos mas nada...


----------



## maezca (May 27, 2012)

parece que tampoco te fijastes en la fuente...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 27, 2012)

*luis freeman*, ni una sola de las indicaciones serias seguiste, solo cambiaste algo tan absurdo como uan pila, si fueras un médico querrías curar el cancer con una aspirina, para que preguntas si no has seguido una sola de las indicaciones para aislar por etapas ? solo dices lo que pasa y despues nos preguntas nuestras opiniones para seguir haciendo nada...

Opino que no hay que prestarte atención.
Pero igual te doy una ayudita.
Es la RAM.

.-


----------



## pepiti (Jun 3, 2012)

Prueba cambiando la tarjeta grafica


----------



## djwash (Jun 5, 2012)

Si nada da resultado pide a un amigo que pruebe la PC por ti ...


----------



## ebola1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Te doy unos puntos q puedes considerar
si es que logra hasta el logo de windows:

Software Dañado
-quita tu disco duro e instalalo en otra pc, si al arrancar tu dd en la otra pc te dice q se estan comprobando las unidades de almacenamiento déjalo q termine no lo interrumpas, algunos daños en los sectores de arranque se pueden corregir en este proceso, al terminar dale un escaneo completo con el antivirus de la maquina residente; como ultimo paso apaga la maquina y saca tu disco duro para darle mantenimiento con alcohol isopropilico y un cepillo dental en la placa de datos si es q los componentes están superficiales.

Hardware dañado:
Desarma tu pc limpia la motherboard con alcohol isopropilico y una brocha(cuidado de no dañar o desprender algún componente) y cuando la armes solo conecta tu dd con el mejor cable de datos q tengas(dependiendo de tu dd ya sea ata o ide) si arranca y no se cuelga, apágala y ve probando uno a uno los componentes(maus, teclado, lectoras de dvd, lectores de memoria, flopi, etc) tras cada reinicio, para descartar los posibles fallos por algún periférico dañado. 

E revivido muchos equipos de este modo ya sean muy arcaicos o recientes.


----------



## maezca (Jul 2, 2012)

alfin di con la cause de mis congelamientos, mas bien se agravo. Resulto ser un modula de la ram, el mas viejo uno de 512mb, Despues de varios congelamientos dejo de arrancas y daba 3 pitidos la bios, que es una falla de la rama probando entre un modulo y otro resulto ser este y luego no se volvio a congelar mas. Ironicamente la computadora ahora funciona mejor sin esos 512mb (solo con 1gb) que antes jaja


----------

